# Beztēma >  Filma - Zeitgeist

## ROBERTTT

Vai releģija ir ierocis? Vai pār pasauli valda pāris cilvēki? Vai patiešām ASV cilvēki maksā ienākuma nodokli privātai kompānijai? Vai iedzīvotāji ir vergi? ASV dolārs - privātas kompānijas bizness? Vai tā ir realitāte - Pasaulē izveidot vienu valsti, vienu valdību? Pavisam drīz cilvēki lūgsies, lai viņiem implantē čipus? Karš pret teorismu, iegansts kā pakļaut cilvēkus visā pasaulē? Bušs un Hitlers, vai patiesi izmanto vienu un to pašu shēmu pasaules iekarošanā? Kāpēc atkārtojas vēsture par pasaules kariem mūsdienā? Kāpēc mūs tik ļoti uzspiež izklaidi?

Ja nu kāds vēl nav redzējis filmu var novilkt šeit - 

Angliski-

http://home.karneval.cz/0147789201/divx/Zeitgeist.(2007).%5BDVDRip%5D-XviD-MP3/Zeitgeist.(2007).%5bDVDRip%5d-XviD-MP3.avi  
(Jānokopē VISS LINKS !)

Krieviski-

http://dotu.stalin.lv/dotu/Zeitgeist%20(rus).avi  
(Jānokopē VISS LINKS !)

Tātad vēlos dzirdēt jūsu viedokļus far filmu.

----------


## Edzukins

Nu vispār jau filma piespiež tev drusku padomā par to kas notiek apkārt.
Viņiem ir nopietni argumenti lai teiktu ka tā arī ir. Lai gan par tām beigām es stipri šaubos (čipi).

Tas, ka reliģija ir stiprākais ierocis kā ietekmēt sabiedrību, tas arī bez šīs filmas ir skaidrs, taču 11. sepembris... nu nezinu... Ceru ka tie viņu atrastie pierādījumi ir atspēkojami, ja ne, tad pie velna viņus...jeb mūs visus.

Izlaboju lai nav jākopē:
http://home.karneval.cz/0147789201/d...d-XviD-MP3.avi

----------


## Epis

Vēl nēsu noskatījies to filmu, bet lai sarpastu to kas kādēļ ko dara, arī kā Baznīca manipulē ar tautu, kā valdība manipulē, un kā pašu valdību manipulē un kas tad īsti valda pār visiem, un nosaka kā kas notiks. skatatieš šo te  http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov/87.html
ja ne visus vidakus tad pašu pirmo ar to jau pietiek lai saprastu kas ir kas, un tā informācija arī ir balstīta uz faktiem, arī aizvēsturiskajiem, jo jau pirms mūsu ēras tajā divupē jau sāka izstrādāt sīs te cilvēku pārvaldīšanas manipulācijas tehnikas un ieviest dzīvē.
Tur arī ir pieminēts ar to ASV lidmašinu triekšanos 2 torņos un tur saka ka paši amaerikāņi (specnazs) to izdarīja, par to arī liecina citi video matreāli, jo padomājiet vai tads nabaga terorists uz to vispār ir spējīgs?, un pentagonu 100% uzspēra paši amerikāņi, ar savu militāro tehniku, jo tika pierādīts ka lidmašina kas tur ietriecās nevarēja izsist tādu caurumu pāris metru biezajās dzelzbetona pentagona sienās, uz to ir spējīga tikai raķete, un tā arī bija paši uzspēra un tad ielidināja lidmašinu  ::  .

----------


## korium

Filma diezgan interesanta, bet vienīgais, kas bija patiesi interesanti (un ticami) ir tie fakti par astronomiskajām parādībām.
Dažos brīžos autori jau baigi aizraujas ar dažnedažādām konspirāciju teorijām.

Pirms pāris mēnešiem ASV publiskoja tos video kuros redzams kā lidmašīna ietriecas pentagonā (pats gan neesmu redzējis).

Āā un viena lieta, kas nepatika - tur bija tabula ar skolu apmācības līmeņiem - Latvija bija nepareizi uzrakstīta   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas video ir tīrākais buļa kakucis! Vajag atcerēties, ka ja māk argumentēt, tad tev vienmēr ir taisnība, un tas arī ir viss, uz ko tā filma balstās. Patiesībā tās visas teorijas tur ne uz ko neturas un tas, ka tev 200 stulbi amerikāņi stāsta, ka viņuprāt torņus uzspridināja vai whatever - cmon - tas ir tīrākais bullshits. Jābrīnās, ka tev nav kauns ar tādu degsmi to sviestu šeit publicēt kā pārāko patiesību!  :: 
Labāk iečeko šito linku. Tiešām iesaku!  :: 
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net ... 911_morons
Beefs

----------


## ROBERTTT

Es jau neteicu ka visam tai filmā es 100% piekrītu bet nu par torņiem un 11. septembri man sen ir skaidrs ka tā bija parastākā ēku demolēšana un tam ir neskaitāmas filmas ar fiziskiem pierādījumiem un tici man cilvēki kas šito filmu veidojuši nav stulbi jo viņi pat savus vārdus nav pieminējuši iespējams lai valdība vai specdienesti viņus nevajātu. Nu bet protams es tev nevaru piespiest tam ticēt tāpat kā tu man nevari piespiest ticēt dievam. Mēs visi esam tikai cilvēki un ir teiciens CIK CILVĒKU TIK VIEDOKĻU.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ROBERT, nu ja jau provokatoru bariņš ar skaistiem vārdiem un vārdos nenosauktiem fiziķiem pārliecināja tevi par māju spridzināšanu, tad nešaubos, ka nebūtu vajadzīgas daudz lielākas pūles, lai pārliecinātu tevi ticēt dievam!
Beefs

----------


## Epis

noskatījos filmu.
Faktiski tā filma ir tāds kā apkopojums daudzām lietām, pirmstam es bīju redzējis filmu Kā rodās nauda "Money As Debt"
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 2583451279

piemērs: Tu aizej uz banku paņemt kredītu 100$ banka to naudu uztaisa(no nekā) un tev iedod, bet kad tu ej atmaksāt kredītu tev jāatdod 100$+ kādi 10-15$ % a no kurienes tu ņem naudu lai maksātu tos %, ja naudu var uztaisīt tikai banka tad tev ir jāaizņemās vēl lai tu varētu tos % atdot, jo citur nekur naudu dabūt nevar, un tā ejot pa spirāli beigās tu ielien lielākos un lielākos parādos, dzīvē tas izskatās tā ka beigās bankai pieder viss tavs, valsts, tautas īpašums. Latvija ir ļoti labs piemērs kā uzsēdināt īsā laika perjodā vienu mazu tautu uz kredīta adatas  ::  

Pa 911 es arī bīju agrāk skatījies kautkādas filmas un tad pētījis internetā ko var atrast, tur ir visādi Inženieru ekspertu viedokļi, ka tā eka tika būvēta kā cietoksnis, un pārliecinošākais Fakts ka viņu uzspridzināja ir tas ka  tika atrasti izkausēti metāli, pamat kolonu mettāli, un kā jūs domājat no kurienes radās tāds piemēram virs 1300C karstums kas tos metālus kausēja ?? un tieši ēkas pamatos, cik rādija televīzījā torņi dega augšā un apakšā nekas nedega.
Vienīgais variants kā tas notika ir Sprādziens kas tur pamatus izkausēja, var pat teikt sazāģēja, Tas ir vienīgais neapgāžamais fakts kas pierāda ka tornis ir uzspridzināt, un to darīja profesionāļi !

----------


## ROBERTTT

0xDEAD BEEF ko tu tur dirs kādi tev vārdos nenosaukti fiziķi un kāds provakatoru bariņš (Pat filmu noteikti neesi noskatījies). Un ja jau tu esi tik gudrs tad pastāsti kas tavuprāt notiek Amērikā pastāsti par 11.septembri domāju visiem būtu interesanti izlasīt tavas domas par šo visu... Vai arī varbūt tu nespēj izlīst no mucas un ieskatīties patiesībai acīs nu ja tā tad iesaku pievienoties pārējiem stulbajiem amerikāņiem un ticēt visam ko stāsta CNN un citos valdības nolīgtos ziņu kanālos par terorismu par Binladenu un par pārējām muļķībām!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā un tieši tā Epis tos spridzekļu montāžas darbus veica veselu nedēļu pirms 11.septembra valdības nolīgti profesionāļi!

----------


## a_masiks

Robčik, man tev ir divas ziņas. Viena laba, viena slikta.
Labā ziņa - paranoju ar grūtībām, bet var ārstēt.
Sliktā ziņa - muļķība nav ārstējama. Izskatās, ka tā paliek neskarta pat pēc nāves.

----------


## Velko

> ... Epis tos spridzekļu montāžas darbus veica veselu nedēļu pirms 11.septembra...


  ::   ::   :: 

Zinu, ka izrauts no konteksta, utt., bet tā nu man sākumā izlasījās  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā bišķi pārrakstījos  ::

----------


## dmd

*dmd pasmīn*
man jau patīk, visi šitie konspiratīvisti: aviodegviela deg pie tik, tas kūst pie tik. nu bļins aizejat 
1) pie jebkura ugunsdzēsēja, lai pastāsta, kā ir, kad dzelzsbetona mājā bijis kārtīgs ugunsgrēks. un nearkādu aviodegvielu, bet parastām koka mēbelēm. a ļopenes.... degviela, oksidētājs, alumīnija korpuss, kā reducētājs, magnijs, kas ļopenēs ir diezgan daudz... es domāju, tur kokteilītis tāds, ka termīts ne tuvu nestāv. 
2)pie kāda būvinžiniera, lai pastāsta,  par stiepēm, liecēm, slodzēm un pārējo.

----------


## Epis

Vispār skatoties šādus video pašam ir jāpadomā vai ticēt tam vai neticcēt.

Man baigi patika ka rādija Amerikāņu gudrības līmeni salīdzinot ar citām valstīm Latvija bīj augstāk par ameriku  :: , un tajos grafikos var redzēt ka Amerikāņi paliek ar vien dumāki, un dummāki un Latvijā ja kas notiek tieši tas pats, es domāju ka tā ir mērķtiecīga Politika pataisīt Tautu par muļķiem jo tad viņu ir vieglāk manipulēt ! 

Pa tiem torņiem tad pat tajā linkā ko beefs ielika lejā ir raksts: 



> like the fact that steel melts at 1525° C, and although jet fuel burns only at 825° C, it doesn't have to burn hot enough to melt to cause the buildings to collapse, since steel loses 50% of its strength at 648 ° C


 Tas tā apmēram varētu būt, bet tur nav pateikts pats galvenais reāli pat pie atklātas liesmas  ja visu to Lidmašinu avio degvielu izmantotu tā torņa pamatkolonu karsēšanai tornis nesabruktu, iemesls ir ļoti vienkārši to metālu sakarsēt pat līdz tiem 648 grādiem būtu nereāli, tādēļ ka metāls ļoti labi vada siltumu un līdz ar to siltums kas tiek pievadīts metālam degšanas vietā tiek pārnests uz visu kollonas konstrukciju, līdz ar to veidojās tāds kā liels radiātors kas pats dzesē to metālu, un tā metāla tajos 2vos torņos bīja tūkstošiem tonnu, līdz ar to tas ir vienkārši neiespējami ka metāls izkustu, vai vismaz zaudētu 50% no savas nestspējas, pat ja zaudētu savus 50% tornis nebruktu, jo viņš reāli tika celts ar ļoti lelu rezervi, tākā ja metālu neizkausē tad tornis nebrūk ! un metālu izkausēt tāda švaka avio degviela, ar visu iekšēojo plastmasas biroja tehniku nav spējīga.

Ātri vai vēlu tos torņus ugunsdzēsēji būtu nodzēsuši.

----------


## a_masiks

Interesanti. Un kāda tad ir tērauda  temperatūras pretestība un temperatūras pārneses ātrums? Un kāds ir dzelzsbetona temperatūras pretestība un temperatūras pārneses ātums /ēka ne jau no dzelzs, bet no dzelsbetona veidota/.
Nu, tas tā - lai zinātu kādā ātrumā atdziest ēka un kāds siltuma daudzums paliek degšanas vietā. 
Kā ari - ja jau ēkai tāda maza siltumpretestiba un tik ātra siltumapmaiņa - laikam tur nedz kondicionioerus nedz apkuri lietoja. Ibo nafig -  velta enerģijas izšķiešana. Kāda temperatūra uz ielas - tāda mājā. Diezko omulīgi neizklausās...

----------


## Epis

Debeskrāpjos tač neizmanto parasto dzelzbetonu, ar standart tērauda armetūras stieņiem, tur ir riktīgi biezas kantaina profila tērauda trubas, kas tiek metinātas, es Pa discovery es redzējis kā taisa to Kīnas Taipei debeskrāpi, tur vispār centrālais balsts ir no rūdīta bieza lokšņu tērauda sametinātas 4 stūra kollonnas un būvējot viņi tās kollonas liek vienu otrai virsū un sametina, tākā tur pat betons vairs netiek izmantots(man liekās ka kolonai cetnru ciet neviens tur nebetonēja.) 
+ ir dažos linkos arī atrodama to divu torņu pamat kollonu rasējumi un shēmas kādas izskatījās tās tērauda pamat trubas, un to dzesēšanās efektu es pats nēsu izdomājis par to ir rakstīts dažos linkos kur iznženieri tā arī saka ka tik biezi bleķi karst ļoti lēnu jo siltums sadalās par konstrukciju+ tie bleķi taču bīja iecementēti betonā līdz ar to nosākuma siltumam vaidzēja tikt cauri betonam un tikai tad sāktu karsēt pašu Tēraudu, paši zināt ka betons nav tas labākais siltuma vadītājs !!

Vienā citā Video matreālā bija Video kadri kā vienā valstī dega debeskrāpis, un viņš dega vairāk par 12h (paša augša) zilās liesmās līdz palika pāri Tērauda armatūra, kas protams bīja sarkana, bet pats debeskrāpis pat netaisījās brukt ! divi torņi nebīj švakāki par to debeskrāpi tākā viņi varēja mierīgi degt kautvai 24h līdz visa augša nodeg līdz metālam. 

Es būtu priecīgs ja latvijā kāda no pēdējos gados uzceltajām Augstceltnēm, būtu vismaz uz pusi tik izturīga kā tie divi torņi  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu ja jau aizgāja tēma par 11.septembri tad redzkur filma par torņu demolēšanu sīkāk - 
http://agenda911.dk/upgeek/911Mysteries ... length.AVI

Pat nav jāskatās filma lai saprastu ka tā bija ēkau demolēšana
http://agenda911.dk/upgeek/demolition_s ... .below.mpg
ttp://agenda911.dk/upgeek/wtc7videos/wtc7_collapse2.mpg

----------


## a_masiks

Epis - neredzu pamata taviem spriedelējumiem par ēku konstrukcijām, termo emisiju, termo režīmiem ugunsgrēka gadījumā, ja jau pats atdzīsti ka neko fizikā nejēdz. Tā kā būvinženierija balstās tieši nolāpītajā fizikā un materiālu mācībā - tavi spreidelējumi ir tik pat vērtīgi kā tava maldīšnanās pāris Karno onkuļa formulās.

Roberttt -  ja tev šķiet ka amerikāņi paši nojobnīja zemē dvīņu torņus un sabojāja mazu daļu no pentagona, tad es tikpat droši un pārliecināti uzskatu tevi par dvieļgalvu šahīdu ideoloģiskajā frontē. Tavs nākošais uzdevums: sameklēt pierādījumus, ka latviešu sarkanie strēlnieki ir krievu cara armijas algoti aģenti, ar mērķi gāzt komunistu varu, bet  nacionālie latvijas streļķi - vācu žandarmērijas slepenās nodaļas militārā struktūra. Un ka Kārlis Ulmanis ir čekas aģents. Visas pazīmes par to liecina. Tavs uzdevums - sameklēt tam pierādījumus. Vari safabricēt arī pašrocīgi. Tik un tā visi ticēs uz vārda, tāpat kā epis.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tieši tā amerikāņi paši nojauca dvīņu torņus (Tjipa terorisms) lai uzsāktu karu Irākā!

----------


## a_masiks

Un? Kāds no tā labums bija amerikāņiem? /ne no Irākas kara, bet no dvīņu torņiem/
Karu Irākā sāka pavisam CITA iegansta dēļ.
Vai parēķināji- kādi zaudējumi gan tiešie, gan netiešie, gan ilgstošie, gan morālie sekoja no šiem terora aktiem?
Nav jābūt īpaši gudram, lai aprēķinātu, ka IEGANSTU uzbrukt Irākai varēja uzcept 1000 reizes lētāk ar masu informācijas līdzekļu palīdzību.
šī ņemšanās ar dvīņu torņiem ir tādi paši slima suņa murgi no slavas kāru epju armijas puses, kā "zinātniskie" pierādījumi tam, ka uz mēnes neviens amerikānis vēl nekad nav bijis.
Nu uzskati kā tev ērtāk. Uzskati, ka WW2 neviens ebrejs, neviens krievs, neviens latvietis nav nomocīti nometnēs. Paši masveidā klusiņām pakārās dziļā meža biezoknī, lai vainu varētu vāciešiem vai komunistiem uzvelt. Ģēnijs.

----------


## ROBERTTT

1.Kārt nejauc te otro pasaules karu iekšā par to pavisam cits stāsts
2.Negribi netici neviens tev pistoli pie galvas netur var būt ir pat labāk ka vairums cilvēku šādām lietām netic un neapzinās jo ja visi apzinātos sāktos panika utt

----------


## dmd

masik, tu, protams vari saukt mani par plānprātiņu konspiratīvistu, bet īstenībā arī es neesmu līdz galam pārliecināts par amerikāņu klātbūtni uz mēness. jo sevišķi pēc tā, ka tagad sākas strīpa ar atklājumiem par mēnes putekļu uzvedību, smilšu vētrām uz mēness utt. kā sanāk - aizlidoja, nobildējās un mājās? zinātniskā vērtība nekāda? 
no otras puses, nav tik traki ar mani, lai es te sāktu ar putām uz lūpām aizstāvēt. 

epi, tu jau nelasīji, ko es rakstīju, ne? nu negribi nelasi. paņem benzīnu, alumīnija pulveri un kādu strēmelīti magnija. padedzini, pamēri temperatūru. bļins, padedzini parasto dzelzs oksīdu (rūsa) ar alumīniju sajauktu. iegūsi jaunu karstuma definīciju (3000 grādu, aptuveni puse no nepārāk liela kodolsprādziena temperatūras, ja pareizi atceros)

----------


## Velko

> 1.Kārt nejauc te otro pasaules karu iekšā par to pavisam cits stāsts


 Tomēr ar tā laika (precīzāk - pirmskara) notikumiem var vilkt zināmas paralēles. Tā ka WW2 piejaukšana drīzāk palīdz šai teorijai, nevis traucē.

----------


## Epis

Galvenā ideja šajā filmā un citās kurās tiek apspriesti šādi tipa jautājumi, ir tāda ka nekas nenotiek tāpat vien, un tad rodās jautājums kam tas ir izdevīgi, kurš to atbalsta, rīko, organizē, un par to parasti arī neviens nerunā, tad atkal rodās jautājums kādēļ?  tādēļ ka tagat ir populāras tā dēvētās nejaušibas,hausa teorijas, + ticība Liktenim, vārdsakot cilvēki domā tā ka tas notika tāpat vien, sagadīšanās pēc, vai arī ka tā liktenis jau bīj nolēmis, un tā tam arī vaidzēj notikt, vai tā bīja pareģojis tāds un tāds pareģis, piemēram tas pats Nostardamus, ar to gribu teikt ka cilvēks nav mācīts domāt skatīties uz lietām kopumā, un domāt kādēļ, kāpēc tas tā notiek, un kurš patiesībā aiz tā stāv. 

Visās šajās filmās tiek teikts ka karš ir labākais veids kā nopelnīt naudu, tāpat kā ekonomiskajās Krīzēs arī var labi nopelnīt, pārsvarā cilvēki domā ka karši tas ir slikti, un ekonomiskā krīze tas arī ir slikti, un ka uz to neviens neuzvārās,(tikai tiek nesti zaudējumi), bet redz ka ir arī citādāki cilvēki, kas atrod iespēju kā labi nopelnīt, un padomājiet, ja viereiz cilvēks labi šādā stilā nopelnīja, tad kāda būs viņa nākotnes rīcība ? viņš mēģinās atkal Labi nopelnīt, bet ja nav Kara tad nav Peļņas, tātad jāizdara tā lai rastos karš.

----------


## juris90

> epi, tu jau nelasīji, ko es rakstīju, ne? nu negribi nelasi. paņem benzīnu, alumīnija pulveri un kādu strēmelīti magnija. padedzini, pamēri temperatūru. bļins, padedzini parasto dzelzs oksīdu (rūsa) ar alumīniju sajauktu. iegūsi jaunu karstuma definīciju (3000 grādu, aptuveni puse no nepārāk liela kodolsprādziena temperatūras, ja pareizi atceros)


 nu te jau runa iet par termiitu. pats esmu meginajis uztaisit- sanaca labs caurums asfaltaa. vispar discovery biezji to termitu raada, piem caur masas kapotu un motoru tas izgaja cauri paris sekundes un ir redzets ka termits tiek cauri 10cm terauda plaksnei un ka izkausee skjidro slaapekli, taka es domaju ka lidmashinas korpusam nevajadzetu sagadat problema izkauset tas metala konstrukcijas.

----------


## dmd

mēs termītu dedzinājām keramikas trauciņā, kas speciāli paredzets, lai tur viskautko dedzinātu. 
trauciņš izšķīda un galds aizdegās  ::

----------


## Zane.V

Kādu laiciņu vēroju šo diskusiju...Interesanti viedokļi..  ::  
Noskatījos filmu Zeitgeist. Iespaidi bija pozitīvi, neskatoties uz filmas pirmo daļu kur stāstīts par astroloģiju..
Kaut kā neticu astroloģijai.
Kaut vai piemērs: No rīta paņemot dažādus preses izdevumus un izlasot astroloģijas sadaļā  kas  mani sagaida, katrā laikrakstā informācija ir viena otrai pretrunīga .Un kurai prognozei lai tic?
Plašāku, precīzāku skatījumu par to ko rāda Zeitgeist dod arī citas dokumentālas filmas, par to kā tiek vadītas tautas, prezidenti un arī mēs... 
Iespējams ja es nebūtu noskatījusies dokumentālas filmas par elektrisko čipu inplantēšanu,u.c. es drošvien arī apšaubītu to ieviešanu dzīvē.Bet fakti ir fakti.Tā ka bieži vien tas ko apstrīdam ir informācijas trūkums.Ja interesē varu iedot adresi no kurienes var nolādēt video par čipu inplantēšanu.
Skatos te ir arī tādi kas skatās arī ģenerāļa Petrova lekcijas!!!
Bija laiks kad šīs lekcijas bija kā vakara pasaciņa pirms  aizmigšanas..  ::  
Tiešām ļoti vērtīgas lekcijas..Visas daļas noskatoties savādāk sāc skatīties uz dzīvi.Un vispār var redzēt skaidrāk kas manipulē ar cilvēku apziņu ..Gabaliņš pēc gabaliņa un mozaīka gatava un tad nav šaubu vai Osama bin Ladens bija spējīgs izveidot pretriecienu ASV.. vai arī tie bija globalizatoru mērķi..
Viens ir apzināties kā ar mums visiem manipulē.Cits ir kaut ko darīt lai tuvākie cilvēki kļūtu arī zinošāki..
Jūsuprāt kā var pārtraukt manipulēšanu ar cilvēkiem?

----------


## karloslv

Vot tas ir kaut kas, izkausēt šķidro slāpekli!

----------


## dmd

ironija nevietā. (kautgan saprotama), tas ir karsti.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrCWLpRc1yM

/starpcitu šķiet mums ir pirmā foruma biedre  ::

----------


## korium

Kā ir ar ideju, ka brīdī, kad evakuēja torņus, iekšā pamanījās iesprukt bariņš teroristu-pašnāvnieku, lai pabeigtu lidotāju misiju?

----------


## ROBERTTT

1.Kārt kādi teroristi tev vēl nepielec (Vārds terorisms ir izdomāts lai Amerikāņu valdība varētu manipulēt savu stulbo tautu
2.Nu vot ir pilns internets ar video kur termīts kausē tēraudu un 11.septembrī termīts kausēja torņu konstrukcijas lai tās būtu vieglāk nonest!
Tikai nejau vienīgi lidmašīnā bija termīts termīts bija uzstādīts jau pirms tam pie nesošajām konstrukcijām (11. septembra video materiālos skaidri redzams ka ir sakausēti milzīgi dzelsbetona un nesošo švelleru kluči:
[attachment=0:2tf5jv0g]Steel.JPG[/attachment:2tf5jv0g]

----------


## dmd

the point. you missed it.

----------


## Epis

Par tām lidmašinas avārījām to pentagonu kur pēc sprādziena nebīj neviena lidmašinas detaļa redzama un vēlvienu lidmašinas avārīju kur izņemot tīru bedri nekas redzams nebij, tad šī teorīja kad lidmašina sadega,izkūpēja gaisā ir 100% aplama, jo ir pēc būtības identiskas citu lidmašinu avārijas, kuras nav sadegušas un gaisā izkūpē'jušas, un lūk šie piemēri parāda kad reālā dzīvē pēc avārijas paliek pāris vesela lidmašinas daļu lūžņu kaudze, ieskaitot visas turbīnas, cilvēku līķus un tā tālāk, tā ir visās lidmašinas katastrofās, un kādēļ lai tā katastrofa būtu izņēmums ??  
Man te neviens nepārliecinās ka lidmašina 100% var sadegt, kā tajos jūsu Termītu vidakos, pat tur pēc bleķa izdedzināšanas pāri paliek sakausēta bleķa peļķe, bet tur lidmašinas itkā dadega un izkūpēja, pilnīgs SVIESTS



> Viens ir apzināties kā ar mums visiem manipulē.Cits ir kaut ko darīt lai tuvākie cilvēki kļūtu arī zinošāki..
> Jūsuprāt kā var pārtraukt manipulēšanu ar cilvēkiem?


 Par manipulēšanu viss domāju ka ir skaidrs, galvenais instruments lielu masu manipulācijai komunikācijas līdzekļi, kā piemēram televīzija, kas attiecās Internetam tad šeit manipulēt vairs nav tik vienkārši, jo šeit nav tādas vienas lietas kā Pāris TV kompānijas, kas raida savas pārraides, internetā viss ir savādāk, šeit cilvēkam tiek dota izvēle,ko kad skatītes, bet pārsvarā izvēle ir starp ko kad Lasīt, nevis tikai skatītes kādus Video, un šī izvēle ko kad lasīt, un pate lasīšana padara cilvēkus gudrākus, un liek viņiem pašiem domāt, jo tagat viņam ir priekšā vairāki viedokļi,raksti no vairākiem ziņu avotiem, un viņš var salīdzināt, kurš saka taisnību, un kurš melo.

Jā ko lai dara, ka zini ka tevi Valsts, un kāds cits kas ir vēl augstāk par valsti tevi čakarē ?? 
Viss ko pagaidām var darīt, ir sekot līdzi politikai un izteikt savu viedokli kautvai, delfos,Tvnetā, jo ir politiķi kas lasa arī tos komentārus, Protams viss ietekmīgākais veids kā kautko mainīt, ir iet pašam politikā un runāt ar tiem visiem politiķiem, lai nāk pie prāta un domā par tautu, nevis danco zem ārvalstnieku stabules. 
Bet galvenais, lai tauta kopumā sāktu saprast kas ar viņiem notikt, ir panākt to lai cilvēki atteiktos no saviem kaitīgiem ieradumiem, kā alkoholisms, narkotikas un tā tālāk, jo šis cilvēku slānis ir viss vairāk manipulējamais.

----------


## a_masiks

Tas, kam epis TIC - tas ir epis pac. Tas nu ir fakc. Ne velti papa Karno ierindots pie neiespējamām viltus teorijām, acīm redzot šamais ir naftas magnātu uzpirkts mērglis, kas speciāli sareķinājis neefektīgus dzinējus... lai būtu lielāks benzīna noiets tirgū. Un cilēki kā muļķi maksātu nenormāli lielu naudu par degvielu. Kā mēs zinām - 20 santīmi ir ļoti lēti, bet 25 santīmi - nenormāli dārgi.
Cik saprotu - tie video, kas rāda kā dvīņu torņos ietriecas 2 lidmašinas - tie ir viltojumi un nav uzskatāmi par patiesību. CIP safabricējums. Tur nekad tie torņi nav stāvējuši. Viņi vispār atrodas citā pilsētā, citā valstī. Tikai neviens neinteresējas - kurā. Ja painteresētos - uzzinātu, ka tie torņi vēl tagad stāv kā brieži.

PS - a kāpēc nevienam neienāk prātā, ka filma  Zeitgeist - ir tāda pati manipulācija ar cilvēku apziņu, kā tas kamā viņa apsūdz kaut kādus slepenos dienestus? 
Takš visi zin -  visgrūtāk pamanit to, kas stāv deguna galā, neslēpjas.

----------


## Epis

Pa 2 torņiem ir vispār 1 atsevišķa filma kur dzeks liek priekšā visādus dokumentus kas pierāda buša saistību ar to Binladena ģimeni, un visādus faktus par to debeskrāpju brukšanu, vārdsakot pamatīga izpēta, par  9/11, rezultātā secinājums ir tāds ka visi pierādijumi tiek apzināti slēpti un valdība izdomā pasakas. kadri no tā video ir arī redzami šajā Zeitgeist video matreālā kur dzeks baltā kreklā lasa lekciju (par binladenu, un bušu) es to lekciju esu redzējis.

Bisķi pagoglējot atadu šo video http://www.911revisited.com/video.html  Tagat noskatīšos  ::

----------


## a_masiks

No sākuma ar augstspriegumu neitralizē implantu savās smadzenēs. Hints - ņem parasto krāsaino televizoru, atjauc uzmanīgi vaļā, atvieno to resno vadu, kas pievienots pie lielā ekrāna, pieliec pie pakauša 2cm attālumā no vietas, kur beidzas kakls un sākas galvas kauss, ieslēdz televizoru. Pēc 1-2minūtēm čips būs beigts. Tev būs aptuveni 2 stundas laika noskatītes video, pirms  atbrauks specvienība kas nomainīs implantēto čipu.
PS - tas viss attiecas tikai uz tiem kuri ZIN, ka šos čipus jau sen implantē visiem iedzīvotājiem.

----------


## Epis

a_masik apskaties šo vidaku un tad pasaki vai tu joprojām domā ka 2 torņi sabruka no lidmašīnām ??? 
Saki jā vai nē !! 
 (atceries ka torņi bruka ar 9,8m/s ātrumu !! atceries to ka tā tikai var sabrukt māja kura ir profesionāli spridzināta)

http://www.youtube.com/user/911revisited

----------


## a_masiks

Ar kādu tad ātrumu būtu jāsabrūk tiem torņiem, ja vainīgas būtu lidmašīnas?
a) ar 15m/s
b) 15m/minūtē
/pie tam tas laikam taču bija domāts paātrinājums? Bet tākā ar fiziku neviens video skatītājs neuzskata par nepieciešamu draudzēties - priekš tam taču video visu ar karotīti mutē ieliek - tad kāda starpība?/

Un atkal paceļu jautājumu -  KĀPĒC NEUZSKATĪT, ka  tieši filma Zeitgeist un tamlīdzīgās arī  IR MANIPULĀCIJA ar skatītāju apziņu? Ir kāds arguments PRET?



> a_masik apskaties šo vidaku un tad pasaki vai tu joprojām domā ka 2 torņi sabruka no lidmašīnām ??? 
> Saki jā vai nē !!


 Absolūti no lidmašīnām. Spekulācijas par tēmu : mazie zaļie teroristi no planētas Marsa - komercijas un psihisku noviržu rezultāts.

----------


## Zane.V

Epis rakstīja:
 „Viss ko pagaidām var darīt, ir sekot līdzi politikai un izteikt savu viedokli kautvai, delfos,Tvnetā, jo ir politiķi kas lasa arī tos komentārus, Protams viss ietekmīgākais veids kā kautko mainīt, ir iet pašam politikā un runāt ar tiem visiem politiķiem, lai nāk pie prāta un domā par tautu, nevis danco zem ārvalstnieku stabules.Bet galvenais, lai tauta kopumā sāktu saprast kas ar viņiem notikt, ir panākt to lai cilvēki atteiktos no saviem kaitīgiem ieradumiem, kā alkoholisms, narkotikas un tā tālāk, jo šis cilvēku slānis ir viss vairāk manipulējamais.”

Man patīk tavi risinājumi.. Sabiedrībā reti kurš nelieto alkoholu vai nesmēķē.
Man piem. darbā no apm. 20 cilvēku kolektīva ir tikai viena darba kolēģe kas nelieto šīs apreibinošās vielas. Pārējiem vienkārši trūkst ziņu kā alkohols ,cigaretes grauj organismu ,protams, ir arī tādi, kuriem ir vienalga, vai arī viņi nemāk labi justies, nelietojot apreibinošus līdzekļus.
Ir interesants  video par alkohola un smēķēšanas ietekmi un kas ļoti svarīgi, tiek pastāstīts kā ar šiem līdzekļiem globālisti (pasaules valdība - cilvēki kuri vada valstis, prezidentus u.c. savtīgu interešu vadīti) ir ieplānojuši pakļaut ,iznīcināt cilvēkus. 
Viss jau tas notiek, tikai vērīgāk jāpaskatās apkārt.
Te būs video->http://oum.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1137&Itemid=1->Filma nosaukums -Алкогольный и наркотический террор России. В. Жданов
(Torrents.ru arī var dabūt)
Iegūstot ziņas par patieso situāciju, rodas vēlme kaut ko darīt lietas labā,
jo saprotu, ja tas viss turpināsies- dabas kataklizmu intensitāte, planētas energoresursu izsīkšana u.c. tad, iespējams planēta Zeme nākošās paaudzes vienkārši vairs nepiedzīvos.
Esmu izveidojusi portālā Draugiem.lv domubiedru grupu- Patiesību meklējot lai dzīvotu labāk- sadaļā sabiedrība un politika. Ja kādam ir interesē padalīties ar būtisku info lai citi arī saprastu kas manipulē ar cilvēkiem un ko darīt lai to pārtrauktu var droši pieteikties. Tas ir viens veids kā cilvēkiem sniegt ziņas lai tie saprastu kas veido šo sistēmu un kādas ir manipulēšanas metodes..

Epi, pēc tevis rakstītā izlasīšanas radās jautājumi - Par cik ir zināms ka politikā ir gan negodīgi, gan godīgi cilvēki (vai vismaz tādi, kas maksimāli cenšas būt godīgi). Kā tu domā kā godīgie var iespaidotu negodīgos, vai arī kas jādara lai godīgie tiktu pie varas lai īstenotu godīgu rīcību visas valsts interesēs? Es šaubos vai negodīgie gribēs tik viegli atdot savas pozīcijas..

----------


## a_masiks

*Zane.V* 



> Ir interesants video par alkohola un smēķēšanas ietekmi un kas ļoti svarīgi, tiek pastāstīts kā ar šiem līdzekļiem globālisti ...ir ieplānojuši pakļaut ,iznīcināt cilvēkus.
> ...
> jo saprotu, ja tas viss turpināsies- dabas kataklizmu intensitāte, planētas energoresursu izsīkšana u.c. tad, iespējams planēta Zeme nākošās paaudzes vienkārši vairs nepiedzīvos.


 Kāds sakars dabas kataklizmām, to intensitātei un alkoholam + smēķešanai?

----------


## juris90

> ironija nevietā. (kautgan saprotama), tas ir karsti.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrCWLpRc1yM
> 
> /starpcitu šķiet mums ir pirmā foruma biedre


 jaa trapits 10niekaa es tieshi runaju par sho videoklipu

----------


## dmd

starpcitu paskaties uzmanīgi - tas slāpekļa klucis jau nenokusa, bet apkrita  ::

----------


## Zane.V

Alkohols, smēķēšana  ir ieroči  lai cilvēkus lēni nogalinātu.Tas citiem ir ļoti izdevīgi  naudas ziņā , kā arī lai cilvēki neaizdomātos , jo kā zināms smadzeņu sistēma tiek bojāta šo vielu ietekmē.Un  tas ietekmē domāšanu.
Dabas kataklizmas ir sekas tam ka cilvēki neaizdomājas dzenoties pēc maksimālām ērtībām.Viņi posta paši savas mājas jo citas taču mums nav!
Ir monopoli piem kā Generation Motors kas iznīcināja firmu kas ieviesa elektromobiļus..Vardarbīgi.Ir pat  dokumentāla filma Kto ubil Elektromobiļ..
Kas notiktu ja elektromobiļus ieviestu katrā valstī?  Galvenokārt pozitīvas izmaiņas notiktu ekoloģijas ziņā ...Rezultātā dabas kataklizma samazinātos
Šie abi faktori ir saistīti un ir kā sekas manipulēšanai ar cilvēku ..
Bet ir daudz citu paņēmienu..

----------


## dmd

šīs konspirācijas teorijas arī nav nekas cits, kā apziņas manipulācijas, vienīgi manipulatori ir citi. 
uzmanīgi papētot ziņas un citus "oficiālos" raidījumus, ir pamanāmas šīs manipulācijas, taču šādās konspiratīvistu filmās tās bliežas pilnīgi cauri. ja kāds no konspiratīvistiem būtu ar mieru arī padomāt, tad es varētu veltīt kādu vakaru, lai parādītu viņu iemīļotākaja konspirācijas filmā šīs izmantotās tehnikas. 
bet cilvēki ir cilvēki - mēs gribam ticēt, nevis domāt.

Zane, par elektromobīļiem jau arī ir tā fifīgi: lielu daļu elektrības iegūst dedzinot akmensogles. ekoloģiskais panākums = 0

----------


## Zane.V

Var manipulēt dažādi.
Var manipulēt izmantojot godīgus/negodīgus līdzekļus, lai saniegtu pozitīvu mērķi.
Var manipulēt izmantojot godīgus/negodīgus  līdzekļus lai sasniegtu destruktīvu mērķi.
Galvenais, kāds ir mērķis 
Manipulācija ir prasmīga apiešanās.
Un tā ne vienmēr ir negatīva, ja izmanto godīgus paņēmienus lai sasniegtu pozitīvu mērķi.

----------


## a_masiks

Manipulācija ar sabiedrību nekad nav bijusi pozitīva, nekad nav bijusi godīga. 
Godīga un taisnīga manipulēšana ir oksimorons - kaut kas līdzīgs taisnīgam nacismam, vai žēlsirdīgai izvarošanai.

----------


## karloslv

Haha, varbūt General Electric arī bija pozitīvs mērķis  ::  

Laiku pa laikam kādam sakāpj galvā, ka viņš zina labāk, kas būtu POZITĪVI VISIEM un kā pareizi dzīvot. Tie ir vai nu naivie (nekaitīgi) vai autoritatīvie (jau bīstamāk).

Mani tāda pseidoargumentēta sludināšana/pārliecināšana tikai uzjautrina.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tieši tā Epi apmēram 10 sekundes un ēka pārvērtās "Pankūkā", bez tam ja ēka sabruktu dēļ lidmašīnas tikai kāda augšējā debesskrāpja daļa un nejau viss debeskrāpis tad noteikti kristu uz sāna un sabojātu vēl daudz tuvumā esošo ēku. Turklāt jau projektējot ēku bija paredzēts lai eka izturētu boinga triecienu!

----------


## a_masiks

Nez vai ēka tika projektēta lai izturētu boinga triecienu un tam sekojošu lidmašīnas degvielas ugunsgrēku. 
Ēka jau nesabruka tūlīt pēc lidmašīnas ietriekšanās, ja kas.
Un vai ēka var izturēt 20 stāvīgas mājas uzgāšanos no 10m augstuma? Tb - vai ēka var izturēt vesera sitienu no 10m augstuma, ja veseris sver 20 stāvu augstas ēkas smagumā?

----------


## malacis

Nesaprotu, kāpēc neviens šajā saturīgajā diskusijā vēl nav pieminējis ar alumīnija foliju izklātu cepurīti? Cik zinu, tad tādu valkājot, specdienesti nevar nolasīt cilvēka domas. Diemžēl, ir spēki, kas negrib, lai cilvēki to zinātu, tāpēc esmu pārliecināts, ka mans posts drīz tiks izdzēsts   ::

----------


## karloslv

Tika pieminēts, protams, bet uzreiz tika izdzēsts! Tāpēc jau arī šobrīd izskatās, ka nav! Tas tikai apliecina, ka Viņi To Dara. Ā, paga, man kāds klauvē pie durvīm, turpinājumu uzrakstīšu vēlā

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDdjLQkUV8
šitajā video simulācija ar lidmašīnas ietriekšanos pentagona + fotogrāfijas ar nolaustiem stabiem. Vai nu fotogrāfijas un video un viss pārējais (kaudzēm aculiecinieku un fotogrāfiju) ir safabricēts, vai arī tas 911 video ir tukša diršana!  :: 

edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idnueSpSXSk
video ar analīzi. Var redzēt, ka sijas tiek sadauzītas. Var redzēt, kā ēkā izplūst degviela. Var redzēt, kā ēkā paliek lidmašīnas detaļas.

Beefs

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā BEEF'a "kungs" vēl lielāku BULSHITU es nebiju redzējis bez tam kur tad īsti tajā pirmajā video bija boings (Izņemot datorsimulāciju kas protams nav pierādījums) jo tā punkta kameras ierakstā bija redzams tikai sprādziens un ITKĀ atrastas tika tikai dažas daļas no boinga un nekas vairāk

----------


## a_masiks

A kas tad Roberttta kungam kalpotu par pierādījumu? TV Live šovs no nolaupītajiem ļotakiem  55 sērijās ar slēptajām kamerām, par ķīlnieku dzīvi un pārdzīvojumiem uz  lidmašīnu borta, līdz pat finiša taisnei ar palēninājuma specefektu kontakta brīdī?
Tak mī un žē - tad jau Jetijam Tu NEKĀDI nevari ticēt, ibo redzētas ir tikai it kā pēdas, fotouzņēmumu praktiski nav, a liecības safarbricētas.
Tak tā arī pasaki - Tu tici tam kam GRIBI ticēt, a par PATIESĪBU Tev nospļauties, ibo *sava ticība* Tev svarīgāka. Ar ko arī apsveicu. Tātad esi ļoti viegli vadāms un kontrolējams reliģisko sektu klients. Iesaku paintereēties un atrast kādu sev tīkamu sektu. Šobrīd modē ir Jaunā Paaudze. Šis padoms ir bezmaksas.

----------


## Velko

> Šis padoms ir bezmaksas.


 Sorry, nenoturējos. Kā būtu ar: 



> Šis padoms ir bezmaksas; jūs varat to izplatīt tālāk un/vai modificēt.
> 
> Šis padoms tiek izplatīts cerībā, ka tas būs noderīgs, taču BEZ JEBKĀDĀM GARANTIJĀM; pat bez šķietamām KOMERCIĀLAS VĒRTĪBAS un PIEMĒROTĪBAS KONKRĒTIEM NOLŪKIEM garantijām.

----------


## Zane.V

Ir cilvēki kas nesapratīs jo nav iepazinušies ar dažāda veida info..
Tādēļu nevajag sev zagt laiku cīnoties ar muļķību, daudz lietderīgāk taču attīstīties..(iegūt gudrību)

----------


## dmd

un gudrība kā reizi ir spēja atsijāt muļķīgu informāciju no nemuļķīgas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu vienā skalas daļā, protams, ir labticīgais patērētājs, kurš defaultā uzskata, ka neviens viņam nekad un nekādos apstākļos nemelo, mediju komunikācija ir pilnīgi objektīva, žurnālisti profesionāli un sabiedrība zinoša un spējīga izvērtēt , kas ir kas.  Otrā malā, protams ir aizdomu mākts sabiedribas nesaprasts īpatnis, kuram liekas, ka visam šajā pasaulē ir cēloņi, sakarības un noliegumi.  Gausa līkne, tā teikt. Kamēr klīniska paranoja no sabiedrības tiek daudzmaz objektīvi atpazīta un pārmērīga uzticēšanas arī netiek novērota, viss ir OK. Taču, ja uz sabiedrības mazizglītotības fona tā masveidā nes naudu Laventam vai uzskata par traku katru, kas saka, ka skoonieki nav vienādi un skolā vajag to dīvaino fiziku, tad šis process ir iegājis kaut kādā sviestainā pašregulācijā un nemaz tik ļoti vairs nav jāuzpasē satus quo saglabāšanai.

Kas atteicas uz torņiem, tad, cik sapratu no kāda analītiska raidījuma, dienestiem bijis vienkārši par daudz visādas informacijas un tajā jūklī bijusi arī derīgā informācija.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu jā bet kāda tad ir TAVA NOSTĀJA es tā arī nesapratu ? Par filmu par 11.septembri.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Robert - vot tev parāda profesionālu video diršanā un profesionālu video situācijas atkārtošanai ar detalizētu analīzi. 
Es tā saprotu, ka tava nostāja ir par labu profesionālai diršanai, ja?

----------


## Epis

Es sliecos par labu Profesionāiem mūldētājiem kas ir spējīgi tajos video labāk argumentēt savu teikto nekā Profesionālie valdības mūldētāji, saprotiet abas puses stāsta savu stāstu, un man ticamāks liekās profesionālo mūldētāju variants, jo viņi atspēko pilnīgi visus Valdības argumentus, pierāda ar Fiziķiem, inžēnieriem (mūldētājiem) ka tas ir pret fizikas likumiem, un tie paši fiziķi,inženieri izvirza savas teorījas, kas viņprāt atbilst patiesībai, un es uzskatu ka viņu teorijas ir patiesākas nekā tās kuras pateica ASV valdība.
Tākā šeit var būt runa par salīdzināšanu kurš saka vairāk taisnības, melus ASV, vai tie video taisītāji ! 
Reāli ir tā ka ASV (bušš) nesaka neko par tiem notukumiem un izvairās tur kautko vispār teikt par detalizētiem izpētēs processiem, kā kas tur notika, jo viņam vienkārši nav ko teikt, tādēļ labāk ir neteikt neko, un ja saka teikt to tā lai būtu Plašas interpretācijas iespējas, ja gadījumā kāds viņa teikto apstrīdēs, lai tad viņš varētu interpretēt savu teikto un izlocīties, apmēram kā mūsu Politiķi, uz nopietniem jautājumiem nevar atbildēt Jā, vai Nē, tai vietā sāk runāt par kautko pavisam citu.

----------


## a_masiks

Atkal spīdam ar savu nTelektu? A kuru rausta tas kur tu sliecies, kas tev liekās, un ka tāpēc tu kaut ko uzskati?
Es nebrīnīšos, ja tu uzskatīsi, ka uzraksts uz malkas šķunīša sienas ir tīra patiesība /un ka TAS arī ir tajā šķunītī/. To ka šķunītī ir tikai malka -  es nemaz netaisos pierādīt. Domāt vari ko gribi.

----------


## Zane.V

> Epis rakstīja:
>  „Epi, pēc tevis rakstītā izlasīšanas radās jautājumi - Par cik ir zināms ka politikā ir gan negodīgi, gan godīgi cilvēki (vai vismaz tādi, kas maksimāli cenšas būt godīgi). Kā tu domā kā godīgie var iespaidotu negodīgos, vai arī kas jādara lai godīgie tiktu pie varas lai īstenotu godīgu rīcību visas valsts interesēs? Es šaubos vai negodīgie gribēs tik viegli atdot savas pozīcijas..


 Ja nav grūti, varbūt vari atbildēt..
Un vispār par šito tēmu ir  daudz pierādījumu-filmu, rakstu..Vienīgi nesaprotu, kā var neticēt faktiem, kas attaino pasaules politiku..??Sanāk tiešām, ka tie kas netic ir apmierināti  ar to kas notiek pasaulē - kā politķi veido mūsu dzīvi, nožmiedz mūs ar nodokļiem utt.
Bet kamēr citi domā , ir tas tā vai nē, tikmēr citi dara..
Sapratu ka pamatā ekonomiskā situācija  ir tā ar ko būtu jāsāk  lai vismaz piemēram Latvijas zinātnieki sāktu intensīvāk izgudrot ko jaunu, labāku, par jau esošo, savādāk kad ekonomikas ministrija neatbalsta viņu intereses, viņiem vairs  nav stimula  izgudrot. Tehnikā īpaši labi neorentējos, bet saprotu, cik ļoti iegūtu cilvēki un ekoloģija ja laistu tirdzniecībā kaut vai mūžīgo dzinēju..Un cerams,ka šeit ir tādi kuru vaļasprieks ir ko labāku un videi nekaitīgu radīt!  ::

----------


## Zane.V

> Atkal spīdam ar savu nTelektu? A kuru rausta tas kur tu sliecies, kas tev liekās, un ka tāpēc tu kaut ko uzskati?
> Es nebrīnīšos, ja tu uzskatīsi, ka uzraksts uz malkas šķunīša sienas ir tīra patiesība. Tas ka šķunītī ir tikai malka - to es nemaz netaisos pierādīt. Domāt vari ko gribi.


 Var jau ilgi strīdēties kas stāv aiz aizvērtām durvīm, bet atliek tikai tās attaisīt un tu varēsi parliecināties kas tur stāv..Vai esi kaut vai skatījies Petrova lekcijas..?Atver un paskaties, un tad argumentē ka tā visa nav!  ::

----------


## a_masiks

*Zane.V* 
Par to ka tehnikā neko īpaši nejēdz- tas nav nekas dīvains vai īpašs. It sevišķi ņemot vērā spriedumus par mūžīgo dzinēju.
Bet kāpēc mums būtu jāuzskata, ka kaut ko jēdz politikā? It sevišķi pēc jautājuma par "labajiem" un "ļaunajiem" politiķiem"?

PS - angļu paruna: politikā NAV draugu un nav ienaidnieku. Ir tikai /merkantīlas/ INETRESES.




> Var jau ilgi strīdēties kas stāv aiz aizvērtām durvīm, bet atliek tikai tās attaisīt un tu varēsi parliecināties


 Tad kāda locekļa dēļ te būtu jāapspriež 2 dažādi uzraksti uz sētas? Neviens no mums nevar aiziet uz Pentagonu tūlīt pēc lidmašīnas kraša, nevar paspēt uzskriet dvīņu tornī pirms tie sabruka. Ko mēs varam?
1) uzskatīt ka nekas nekur nav noticis, jo mēs klāt nebijām un neredzējām.
2) uzskatīt ka tur kaut kas bija, bet mēs nezinām - kas īsti.
3) uzskatīt ka mēs esam okūnie Orākuļi, kuri visu zin labāk par visiem, un MANA taisnība ir pati taisnākā no visām taisnībām. Un kā es teikšu - tā būs. (C) Epis.

Tad kāda jēga no Tava padoma atvērt durvis? Kuras tad jāatver? LSD vai Extazii?

----------


## Texx

Sazvērestības teorijas ir viena interesanta lieta, par ko parunāt pie alus glāzes ar čomiem, kad gribas pamurgot. Šorīt pie luksofora man arī likās, ka US valdība ieslēdza sarkano gaismu, lai aizkavētu mani tieši uz 10 sek, lai es neredzētu, kā aģenti lielajā melnajā busā aiz stūra nolaupa patiesības vēstītājus un unikālas taisnības paudējus un implantē viņiem čipus. Kas tad mums ir? Oficiālie CNN klipi ar lidmašīnas ietriekšanos torņos, ko redzēja miljoniem cilvēki, no vienas puses. No otras puses kaut kādu cilvēku mazāk populāras versijas un filmas par to, ka notikuši sprādzieni. Es pat neesmu bijis ASV un torņiem ne tuvumā. Kāpēc man būtu jātic vienai vai otrai versijai, jo pārbaudīt tāpat nevaru. Iespējams, ka vienkārši mazāk filmas vajag skatīties!? Neatceros, kurš gudrais to bija teicis, bet man patīk: "Ir divi veidi, kā viegli iet pa dzīvi - ticot visam vai neticot nekam".

----------


## a_masiks

*Texx* 
Lielākā juhņa sanāk, kad cilvēks vairs nevar pareizi izvērtēt - kas ir tas kam JĀTIC, un kas ir tas kas JĀZIN.
Tb - ja reizrēķinu paceļ nevis zinību, bet ticības statusā - mēs iegūstam Epi, kuram zinības ir kā ticība. Kaut kam ticu, kaut kam neticu. Reizrēķinam ticu, Pitagora teorijai - neticu.
Vot ij sanāk -  neticu, ka māja var sabrukt no tā, ka tajā ietriecās lidmašīna. Bet ticu, ka valdība ar lielu prieku megaslepeni uzspridzina savus pilsoņus kopā ar avārijas un specdienestu darbiniekiem, jo aptrūkās sensācijas avīzēm.
Lai gan, protams ticēšana faktiem, speciālistiem, masu informāciju līdzekļiem, savām acīm, ticēšana vispār informācijai, ticēšana tam ka pats vispār esi un tici - tie ir filozofiskas dabas jautājumi un pa zobam ne katram gaišajam zinātnes prātam, nemaz par mani vai kādu pokemonu nerunājot...

----------


## Zane.V

Masik es tevi tāpēc "nenolieku", ne arī cenšos pārliecināt,  lai tu ticētu. Tādēļ  lūdzu cieni un " nenoliec" tos kas tam tic un zina ..

----------


## a_masiks

*Zane.V* 
Labi. Tad ļoti atvainojos. Tas man ir ļoooti nelāgs ieradums no diskusijām ar sevišķi cietpaurainiem pacietiem. Vainīgs...   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

i have a dream...

----------


## Edzukins

> i have a dream...


 Sakaunējies par to ko rakstīji?  ::

----------


## a_masiks

*Edzukins* 
_Atbildēšu Beef vietā._
Itnemaz. Bet bez paskaidrojuma jau Tev nesaprast?

----------


## Edzukins

> *Edzukins* 
> _Atbildēšu Beef vietā._
> Itnemaz. Bet bez paskaidrojuma jau Tev nesaprast?


 Es biežu visu saprotu pa 'savam', proti, pārprotu.

----------


## malacis

> Tehnikā īpaši labi neorentējos, bet saprotu, cik ļoti iegūtu cilvēki un ekoloģija ja laistu tirdzniecībā kaut vai mūžīgo dzinēju..


 Nu bet ko es saku!!! Naftas magnāti un ļaunie politiķi ir pilnībā nobremzējuši mūžīgā dzinēja masveida ražošanu. Kādu laiku atpakaļ Epis jau gandrīz bija izgudrojis mūžīgo dzinēju uz magnētu bāzes, datorsimulācijā viss notikās. Vai tagad kaut kas ir dzirdams par šo projektu? Nē!!! Mēs varam tikai minēt, vai Epim bija stingra saruna ar A.Kalvīti, vai arī naftas magnāti nopirka viņam jaunu riteni, taču rezultāts ir tāds kā ir   ::

----------


## Epis

> Epi, pēc tevis rakstītā izlasīšanas radās jautājumi - Par cik ir zināms ka politikā ir gan negodīgi, gan godīgi cilvēki (vai vismaz tādi, kas maksimāli cenšas būt godīgi). Kā tu domā kā godīgie var iespaidotu negodīgos, vai arī kas jādara lai godīgie tiktu pie varas lai īstenotu godīgu rīcību visas valsts interesēs?


 par negodīgo iespaidošanu, nav ne jausmas ir dzirdētas visādas cilvēku iespaidošanas metodes, bet tad jau sanāk ka pats iespaido uzspiežot savu viedokli un esi tas pats negodīgais, līdz ar to lai pats paliktu godīgs tu nevari izmantot šādus negodīgus līdzekļus, viss ko var darīt ir iedot tam negodīgajam infomrāciju par to kā tu domā kā viss notiek un tad skaties, vai tas negodīgajam patīk vai nepatīk, ja tas viņam nepatīk tad nekā, jo pēc godīguma principa katram cilvēkam pašam jāizdara sava izvēle, un lai palīdzētu izdarīt izvēli var viņam iedot kādu informāciju, bet pēc godīguma principiem tai informācijai ir jābūt nesagrozītai, un patiesai, savādāk tā jau sanāks manipulācja, bet nu reāli dzīvē jau liela daļa cilvēku vispār nedomā un nevar izdarīt paši patstāvīgi izvēli un tad šī te muļķu auditorija arī ir Politiķu cīņas lauks attiecīgi kurš uztaisīs smukāku reklāmas rullīti tas arī dabūt muļķa balsi, līdz ar to reāli ir tā ka godīgais pie varas šādā muļķu zemē tikt nevar, ja neizmanto negodīgo metodes, vienīgais veids kā godīgais var kautko panākt ir tad ja vairums tautas ir tādi paši gudri cilvēki, kas ir spējīgi paši domāt. 
Ir tāds labs teiciens: kur ir Aitas tur ir Cirpēji, līdz ar to ja nav Aitu tad arī nav Cirpēju, un pielīdzinot to Latvijai, ja cilvēki būs gudri un neļaus sevi čakarēt tad arī politiķi būs godīgi, kamēr cilvēkiem būs vienalga un tie ļaus sevi čakarēt tikmēr arī tiks čakarēti, kā ASV visa tauta ir samērā pastūlba, lidz ar to viņus arī kapitāli čakarē, un to vai tauta būs gudra vai stūlba nosaka Izglītības sistēma.

Tā es pagaidām domāju, varbūt ja nākotnē palikšu vēl gudrāks tad domas mainīsies.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147&start=435
..........nonāca pie metāna un oglekļa degšanas un sastrīdējās, cik tad īsti co2 uz megavatstundu abi kurināmie izdala. Tad nu gāzes aizstāvji aizrādīja, ka ch4 degot uz vienu c ir 4h un izdalās udens un daudz mazāk co2, bet ogļinieki teica, ka tās esot muļķības un EIROPAS likumos un regulās viņi tadus skaitļus neesot atraduši un tie arī netiekot uzsvērti. Tad nu lūk, neticot, ka studenti nezina šos ciparus, ja kaut kādi dokumenti pieļauj INTERPRETĀCIJU par to, cik tad īsti co2 uz megavatu izdalās un ir IESPĒJAMA diskusija un demokrātiska balsošana par šo, tad tas ir tas, par ko ir jāuztraucas

te ir tā bāze - ja ir iespējama intepretācija par kaut ko zināmu atkarībā no konjunktūras un demokrātikais vairākums nefiltrē, tad ir iespējas manipulēt, kā grib.

----------


## Zane.V

Piekrītu Epi, cilvēkiem jākļūst zinošākiem...
 Tiem kam interesē uzzināt kādēļ alternatīvās tehnoloģijas kā elektromobiļi  netiek ieviesti  ikdienā iesaku noskatīties http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=173224  -> who killed electric car
Šai rakstā uzzināsiet kādēļ mūsdienās neievieš  izgudrojumus kas pozitīvi ietekmētu cilvēku dzīvi un kam tas ir izdevīgi...

                                                                                 KO NOKLUSĒ TRADICIONĀLĀ FIZIKA

           Ikdienas steigā un nevaļā lielākajai daļai cilvēku neatliek laika pašiem padomāt par globālām problēmām, analizēt to cēloņus un iespējamās sekas. Par patiesu tiek pieņemta jau kāda sagatavota informācija, pasaules uzskats, ko pauž dažādi masu informācijas līdzekļi.
Virspusēji aplūkojot saņemto informāciju, neiedziļinoties lietas būtībā, vairākumam tā šķiet faktiem atbilstoša, kaut gan daudzos gadījumos tā nav ne tuvu patiesībai, atsevišķām cilvēku grupām ir izdevīgi maldināt pēc iespējas lielāku cilvēku skaitu. Kāpēc?
Izgudrotāju sapnis – mūžīgais dzinējs
        Pasaule tika radīta un iekārtota tā, lai cilvēkam nebūtu jāizmanto neatjaunojamie zemes resursi –
jāsūknē nafta, jārok akmeņogles, jādedzina dabasgāze, lai tādējādi nodrošinātu sevi ar siltumu un
enerģiju. Jau no Visuma radīšanas brīža mūs aptver brīvas un bezgalīgas enerģijas plūsma. Tā ir telpā ap planētu Zemi un Visumā, turklāt tai piemīt neierobežotas tās izmantošanas iespējas. Pirms vairākiem gadu desmitiem šīs enerģijas blīvums tika iegūts dažādu aprēķinu ceļā, kuru rezultāti bija tik šokējoši, ka neiekļāvās nekādu līdz tam radītu teoriju «rāmjos», tādēļ  paši aprēķinu veicēji sāka uzskatīt, ka pieļāvuši kļūdu, un pētījumu rezultātus vienkārši ignorēja. Zinātnieku iegūtais enerģijas blīvums bija 10, kāpināts 95. pakāpē g/cm3, un tas nozīmēja, ka mums visapkārt daudz
mazākā tilpumā nekā kniepadatas galviņa slēpjas enerģija, kas miljardu miljardiem reižu pārsniedz Saules kopējos kodolenerģijas krājumus. Tā tiešām šķiet fantastika, taču mūsu planētas gaišākie prāti (N.Tesla, Kilī u.c.) jau 19.gs. beigās un 20.gs. sākumā atklāja, izgudroja un patentēja šo enerģiju aktivizējošas un izmantojošas iekārtas, kuras nodēvēja par «perpetum mobile» jeb «mūžīgajiem dzinējiem». Tās ir iekārtas, kuras savas darbības veikšanai neizmanto nevienu no mums labi pazīstamajiem enerģijas veidiem, bet gan enerģiju, kuru minēju jau iepriekš.
Arī vārda «mūžīgs» nozīme bieži vien tiek skaidrota un izprasta nepareizi. Vārds «mūžīgs» ir radīts no vārda «mūžs», kas nozīmē ierobežotu laika posmu, nevis bezgalību. Tādējādi šīs iekārtas var saukt par mūžīgām, taču to mūžs ir nesalīdzināmi garāks par mums zināmo iekārtu kalpošanas laiku. Šīm ierīcēm kopējs ir tas, ka, reiz iedarbinātas, tās turpina funkcionēt ļoti ilgu laiku, kuru ierobežo vienīgi kustīgo detaļu nolietojums, nevis izmantotās enerģijas trūkums, jo tās krājumi Visumā ir neizsmeļami. Daudzas no tām ne tikai pašas uztur savu darbību, bet arī ražo papildus siltumu, elektrību vai veic vēl kādu citu darbu. To uzbūve lielākajā daļā gadījumu radikāli atšķiras no pagājušā gadsimta un mūsdienās ierastajām ierīcēm tik ļoti, ka vairākums izgudrotāju laikabiedri un viņu darbu aculiecinieki pat virspusēji nespēja izprast to uzbūves un darbības principus.

                                                                                      Enerģija visapkārt mums
Zinātnieki, atklājot šīs visuresošās enerģijas, kādu līdz šim nezināmu, izpausmes veidu, nosauca to katrs savā vārdā, tādejādi radās daudz atšķirīgu vārdu, kas bieži vien apraksta vienas un tās pašas enerģijas dažādas izpausmes. Visvairāk lietotais un vairumam zināmais vārds, kas apzīmē šīs enerģijas izplatītāko izpausmes veidu, ir ēters, taču ir arī citi nosaukumi, kā, piemēram, torsionu jeb vērpes lauki, aksiālais lauks, orgona enerģija, virsmas enerģija, psī enerģija, g–lauks, bioenerģija, magnētiskā enerģija u.c. 
         Kādas ir šīs enerģijas īpašības?Enerģija atrodas mums visapkārt, turklāt tā atrodas nemitīgā kustībā. Nonākot patstāvīga magnēta tuvumā, tā magnēta struktūras iespaidā polarizējas, iegūstot nosacīto ziemeļu un dienvidu polaritāti. Lūk, šeit veidojas iespaidīga pretruna ar tradicionālo fiziku, kura apgalvo, ka pats magnēts veido ap sevi lauku, bet patiesībā tas tikai polarizē visapkārt esošo enerģiju. Iepriekš minēto pierāda daudz diezgan vienkāršu eksperimentu, piemēram, A.Rodina pētījumi. Polarizēta stāvoklī šī enerģija spēj paveikt praktiski jebko – radīt siltumu, elektrisko strāvu, griezt riteņus, iespaidot gravitāciju, radīt līdz šim nezināmus dažādu ķīmisko elementu savienojumus, sašķelt matēriju, radīt mums vēl nepazīstamu magnētisku strāvu utt. Var apgalvot, ka šī enerģija ir matērijas uzbūves pamatā, tā ir visa pirmsākums, kas spēj izpausties neskaitāmās variācijās – kā gaisma, siltums, strāva, metāls, ūdens, uguns, dzīvas būtnes u.c. Tās izpausmes ir tik daudzveidīgas kā krāsu toņi, kā skaņu kombinācijas. Turklāt, veicot kādu darbu, šī enerģija netiek patērēta. Līdzīgi kā tas ir ar upes straumi, kura griež elektrostacijas turbīnas, kur ūdens veic noteiktu uzdevumu, pašam neizlietojoties.
         Šo enerģiju iespējams aktivizēt ne tikai ar magnētu palīdzību. To apliecina, piemēram, Vladimira Ļeonova eksperimenti, kur viņš izstrādāja jaunu teoriju par telpas uzbūvi un ieviesa jēdzienu – telpas kvants. Vairāki citi zinātnieki strādā pie magnētiskā monopola eksistences pierādīšanas, kas faktiski arī ir viens no minētās enerģijas izpausmes veidiem. Izmantojot šos nebūt ne sarežģīto eksperimentu rezultātus un no tiem izrietošos secinājumus, iespējams veikt pilnīgu apvērsumu līdzšinējās fizikas pamatos. Iespējams izveidot jaunu zinātnes paradigmu (zinātnes pamatnostādņu kopumu), uz kuras bāzes cilvēce spētu veikt iespaidīgu izrāvienu savā attīstībā.

                                                                                               Kam izdevīga slepenība
Rodas jautājums: kur tad ir šīs iekārtas, kuru pirmsākumi ir meklējami jau 200 gadu senā pagātnē? Kur ir šie izgudrotāji un viņu darbu turpinātāji? Kādēļ fizikas mācību grāmatās nav ne vārdiņa par šo unikālo enerģiju? Kādēļ joprojām dedzinām gāzi, naftu un akmeņogles, piesārņojot apkārtējo vidi? Kādēļ pasaule ir enerģētiskās krīzes priekšvakarā?
       Atbilde ir viena – visas cilvēces attīstība tiek virzīta un stingri kontrolēta no atsevišķu cilvēku grupu puses tā, lai tās nodrošinātu sev pasakainas bagātības un neierobežotu varu pār pasaules tautām!
Tādēļ augstākminētie eksperimenti un to rezultāti tiek cītīgi slēpti. Nav grūti iedomāties, ko nozīmētu miljardus pelnošam naftas ieguves un pārstrādes kartelim minēto iekārtu parādīšanās, kuras, vienreiz iedarbinātas, ražotu elektrību, siltumu, grieztu riteņus un zobratus bez apstājas desmitiem gadu garumā, nepostot dabu un neiznīcinot zemes dzīļu krājumus. Šo iekārtu plašāka ieviešana tautsaimniecībā izsauktu ātru šo gigantu bankrotu.
        Tādēļ visi talantīgie zinātnieki, kuri nonāca līdz atziņai par šādas enerģijas esamību un tās izmantošanas iespējām, tika nežēlīgi apkaroti visos iespējamos veidos. Tiem tika atņemti pētījumu finansējumi, zinātniskie grādi un tituli, tos izslēdza no zinātniskajām biedrībām un asociācijām, liedza lasīt lekcijas augstskolās un citādi izplatīt šo informāciju. Tos izsmēja, noķengāja, apmeloja, piespieda klusēt un atteikties no saviem vārdiem, tiesāja, ieslodzīja cietumos un psihiatriskajās slimnīcās, novedot līdz pašnāvībām. Pakļāvīgākie stingrā uzraudzībā tika «pabāzti» zem slepeniem militāriem projektiem. Minēšu tikai nedaudzus zinātniekus no tiem, kuri smagi cieta vai tika iznīcināti savu ģeniālo atklājumu dēļ:
 • Genādijs Ignatjevs konstatēja vienu no minētās enerģijas izpausmes veidiem un nosauca to par pondermotora efektu, ar kura palīdzību var neitralizēt gravitāciju;
• Serls – izcils angļu izgudrotājs, un elektriķis – radīja Klema dzinēju, veica antigravitācijas pētījumus un strādāja pie lidojošu iekārtu izveides, kuru iespējas tālu pārsniedz mūsdienu lidaparātu tehniskos risinājumus;
• Kili – veica daudz atklājumus simpātisko vibrāciju jomā;
• Grebeņikovs, kurš radīja antigravitācijas platformu.
• Nikola Tesla, kura atsevišķi pētījumi elektromagnētisma jomā tika sevišķi nopietni traucēti. Liela daļa viņa darbu tika noslēpti no apkārtējās pasaules. Par laimi, Teslas doma bija tik tālu apsteigusi savu laiku, ka daudzi viņa izgudrojumi un patenti bija pilnīgi neizprotami viņa nelabvēļiem, tāpēc to pretestība Teslas darbībām nebija tik liela.
          Šo izgudrojumu patiesā nozīme tiek izprasta tikai tagad un arī ne pilnībā, kaut gan pagājuši jau aptuveni 100 gadi.

                                                                                         Noklusētā patiesība
A.Einšteins savu atlikušo mūžu pēc Vispārīgās Relativitātes teorijas radīšanas veltīja vēl diženākas teorijas izveidei – viņš nojauta, ka Visumā, dabā viss ir savstarpēji saistīts, bet pētījumu pabeigšanai viņa mūžs bija par īsu. Pēdējā gadu desmitā stafeti ir pārņēmuši izcilie krievu zinātnieki A.Akimovs un
G.Šipovs, izstrādājot un stingri matemātiski pamatojot savu Fizikālā Vakuuma teoriju, kuras pamatā ir torsionu lauku eksistences pierādīšana. Viņi turpina Einšteina iesākto, realizē Einšteina sapni. Jau minēto iemeslu dēļ arī šie cilvēki tika pmeloti un noķengāti, ir nodibināts vesels institūts Ahimova un Šipova atklājumu apkarošanai, bet tumsai lūst zobi pret patiesības dimanta šķautnēm. 
              Ir radītas un funkcionē iekārtas, kas ļauj parastu automašīnu dzinējos kā degvielu izmantot ūdeni, eksistē inercoīdi jeb iekārtas, kas var pārvietoties, «atsperoties» pašas no sevis, tādejādi pārkāpjot 3.Ņūtona likumu, kura pašreizējā definīcija ir nepilnīga. Ir raidītāji, kas, izmantojot torsionu laukus, pārraida informāciju ar ātrumu, kas daudzkārt pārsniedz to, ar kādu pārvietojas gaisma, ir izgatavotas ierīces, kas ar un bez pastāvīgu magnētu palīdzības, radot pašas savu lokālo lauku, neitralizē gravitāciju, ir iespējams radīt apstākļus atomu kodolsintēzes reakcijām istabas temperatūrā, pastāv ģeometriskas figūras un to kombinācijas, kas ar savu virsmas formu ietekmē dažādu notikumu norises ātrumu utt.
              Jūs teiksiet – kaut kas neticams! Nē! Tā ir patiesība, un par to varēs pārliecināties katrs, kad tiks likvidēta cilvēces attīstības pretinieku veidotā un uzturētā sistēma, kas neļauj šīs zināšanas izplatīt un izmantot praktiski! 
                                                                                                                                                                                     Ivars Amoliņš

----------


## malacis

Īsti nesapratu, kas tās aplamības stāsta - Zane.V vai I.Amoliņš, taču vienu zinu skaidri - ja ir kāda slepena informācija, tad atliek tikai to nopublicēt internetā (ielogojies kaut vai ar zelta zivtiņu, kurš tevi tādu atradīs) un viss, slepenība kā ar roku atņemta. Nelaime tā, ka nav jau nevienam tie mūžīgā dzinēja rasējumi...    ::  




> • Kili – veica daudz atklājumus simpātisko vibrāciju jomā;


 Par simpātiskajām vibrācijām agrāk dzirdēts pantiņš: tuda-sjuda obratno, o bože kak prijatno   ::  

Zane.V turpina ar dzeju:



> bet tumsai lūst zobi pret patiesības dimanta šķautnēm.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jon

Visus šos stāstus par torsionu laukiem, iespējām iegūt enerģiju neierobežotā daudzumā un "ģeniālā" Einšteina (kurš nevīžoja aizpogāt bikšu priekšu) pekstiņus mēs uzklausām jau desmitiem gadu. Izrādās, ka šarlatānu nekad nav trūcis.

----------


## Zane.V

Raksts kopēts no  laikraksta. Autors - Ivars Amoliņš.

----------


## Vinchi

> ja ir kāda slepena informācija, tad atliek tikai to nopublicēt internetā


 Aizmirsi vienu lietu! Google pieder naftas magnātiem tā pat kā youtube!
Pasaki man kaut vienu alternatīvu meklētāju google? Nosaukumi dažādi meklētājiem bet datubāze tiek izmantoa viena!

----------


## dmd

vinchi, atvaino, bet nu gan tu samuldējies pa lielam. 
yahoo.com search.msn.com alatvista.com yandex.ru visiem ir dažādas datubāzes.

----------


## Vinchi

yahoo ar google var likt vienā maisā un starp citu viesām šim datubāzēm ir praktiski vienādi meklēšanas rezultāti. Vai nav kaut kā dīvāini?
Vari jau būt naivs un ticēt ka tu izvēlies lietas ko atrast internetā.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja LV tērē 6TWh gadā un 1(vienas)  100vatu lampiņas aizstāšana ar 20W ekonomisko miljons mājās dod 1.4% ekonomiju, tas ir - 4 dienas gadā ģenerācijas jaudu, tad nevajag nekadu torsinonu un Šipovu, lai saprastu, ka daži risinajumi ir tepat deguna galā.  Ja vēl pieskaita to, ka apgaismojums tieši attiecas uz pīķa jaudu.
Ja ir iespējama dažāda argumentācija par co2, kas rodas reakcijas c + o2 un ch4 + o2 , tad manipulaciju iespēju novēršana LV par enerģētiku ir rodama elementāra, gandrīz visiem apgūstamā informacijas procesā. Tas pats attiecas uz jautajumu - vai Zviedrija kā elektrosavienojuma variants ir enerģijas ražotājs vai noņemējs, ja 2. variants, tad kurināsim ogles un enerģiju pārdosim prom, bet izdedži paliks.

Tātad, manipulāciju pamats ir vidējā demokrātiska pilsoņa spēja atšķirt, kas ir kas, balstoties uz zināšanam, nevis autoritāti.

google izmet šo uz methane burning heat
http://www.chm.davidson.edu/chemistryap ... thane.html
http://www.green-planet-solar-energy.co ... fuels.html

ja meklē, var atrast, 
http://www.epa.gov/OMS/climate/420f0500 ... alculating
http://www.epa.gov/OMS/climate/420f05001.htm
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=car ... %93t&meta=

----------


## zzz

Taks. Prijeehalji. Dzelteno aviizhelju spams paladznju izmeeros. Un masonji ir sagraabushi un kontrolee internetu.

Nu tad taa, blondinko un fani, par to ka onkuli shipovu un torsionus masonji buutu apspiedushi, nevajag gan raudaat - adresiite shipov.com pie pilnas veseliibas, lasiet un priecaajieties. Vieniigais ka tas biznesprojektinsh ir stipri izchaaksteejis kopsh 90tajiem gadiem, ne vairs gjeneraatorus nopirkt, ne kaa un 100$ graamatinja par fizikaalo vakuumu arii tagad lasaama pilniigi pa velti. Tachu jums joprojaam ir iespeeja investeet chetrdimensiju dzineeja peetnieciibaa. Ar siiknaudaam gan nebaazieties, nav vajadziigs.  ::

----------


## Velko

Drusku paķidāšu to Amoliņa rakstu (cik nu nebūs slinkums):




> Zinātnieku iegūtais enerģijas blīvums bija 10, kāpināts 95. pakāpē...


 Enerģijas mērvienība nav grami, bet gan džouli. Labi, es zinu par E=mc2, bet arī populāri rakstot vajadzētu ievērot pareizās mērvienības. Turklāt, kāpēc gan (marketinga nolūkos) nepielikt tam ciparam klāt vēl 14 nulles (tā sanāk, ja pārrēkina uz džouliem)?
Ticamības moments nozagts, ieslēdzas skeptiķa režīms.




> mūsu planētas gaišākie prāti (N.Tesla, Kilī u.c.) jau 19.gs. beigās un 20.gs. sākumā atklāja, izgudroja un patentēja šo enerģiju aktivizējošas un izmantojošas iekārtas


 Atslēgas vārds: patentēja. Ko tad īsti nozīmē patents? To, ka izgudrojums kļūst publiski pieejams, tomēr izgudrotājam uz zināmu laiku tiek piešķirtas monopola tiesības. Izgudrotājs var būvēt iekārtas pats, pārdot tās un nebaidīties no konkurentiem (ja kāds ko mēģina - sāksies tiesāšanās). Var pārdot licences uz šo izgudrojumu un iekasēt naudiņu par katru pārdoto iekārtu, utt. Tomēr, visam labajam pienāk gals - patentam ir termiņš, pēc kura izbeigšanās, šī tehnoloģija kļūst brīvi pieejama ikvienam. Manuprāt kopš 19.gs. beigām un 20.gs. sākuma ir pagājis pietiekoši ilgs laiks, lai termiņi būtu izbeigušies.




> Var apgalvot, ka šī enerģija ir matērijas uzbūves pamatā, tā ir visa pirmsākums


 Big bang un E=mc2 - vārdu sakot, nekas revolucionārs, nekas pret tradicionālās fizikas principiem.




> Līdzīgi kā tas ir ar upes straumi, kura griež elektrostacijas turbīnas, kur ūdens veic noteiktu uzdevumu, pašam neizlietojoties.


 Tikai, lūk - ūdens pāriet no stāvokļa, kurā tam ir lielāka potenciālā enerģija (pirms dambja tas atrodas augstāk) uz stāvokli ar zemāku pot. enerģiju (atrodas zemāk aiz turbīnām).

Starp citu - kur paliek el. strāva, kad tā ir izgājusi cauri lampiņai? Aiziet pa otru vadu atpakaļ uz Latvenergo. Ko dara Latvenergo? Ņem to pašu strāvu, pārliek atpakaļ pirmajā vadā un sūta atkal mums. Bet mēs tik maksājam par to pašu strāvu atkal un atkal.




> Kādēļ fizikas mācību grāmatās nav ne vārdiņa par šo unikālo enerģiju?


 Tā nu gluži nav. Zero-point enerģija nav nekāds noslēpums. Ir pat aprakstīts Casimir effect eksperiments. Bēda tikai tāda, ka lai šī enerģija spētu veikt kādu derīgu darbu, tai būtu jāplūst uz kādu apgabalu, kur ir vēl zemāks enerģijas līmenis. Tā pati termodinamika, par kuru tiek lauzti šķēpi blakus tēmā par siltuma pārvēršanu elektrībā.

Mums visapkārt ir gaisa spiediens ~1kgf/cm2 (itkā uz katru kvadrātcentimetru būtu uzlikts 1kg smags objekts). Kāpēc mēs šo spēku nevaram likt lietā? Tāpēc, ka blakus nav vietas, kur būtu mazāks spiediens.




> Kili – veica daudz atklājumus simpātisko vibrāciju jomā;


 Mūsdienās pētījumus turpina Ausma Kantāne?

----------


## Raimonds1

Problēmas sākas tad, ka visādi torsioni tiek tīši vai netīši izmantoti, lai degradētu reālu, pārbaudītu enerģiju pielietojamibu. Vakar National Geographic Planētas mehaniķi uzpildīja 2-us  9 litru balonus ar gaisu līdz 300Atm, pierīkoja vleosipēdam gaisa dzinēju un ieguva reālu aparātu. Problēmas ir tur, ka neinformēts mediju patērētājs sabāž vienā maisā torsionus, gaisa diznējus, energoefektivitati, rapša eļļa sildītaju un visu, ko ensaprot un izrēķinās ar visam idejām un ierosmēm uzreiz.
Kas attiecas uz neizpētitajam fizikas mikropasaules teorijam, tad tur vajag īpašu funktieri, lai apjēgtu kaut vai Heizenberga neneoteiktības principu vai stīgu teoriju, kur nu vēl tumšo matēriju.

Bet uz tā fona pat normāla pieejama info ir problēma, kaut vai atjaunojamo resursu iespējas vai dažu valstu perspektīvas terējošās/ražojošas jaudas. tas ir fons uz kur var manipulet gan ar enerģiju, gan torņiem, gan visu ko.

----------


## karloslv

Zane, Zane, kāds naivums. Visvairāk man patika tēze, ka zinātnieki kaut ko mēģina noklusēt. Tipa zinātnieki ir vienoti vienā mafijā  :: 

Sen nebija tāds apmāts sviests lasīts kopš ūdens atmiņas tēmas iztirzāšanas pirms kāda laika. Vissmieklīgākais, ka pamatīgus spriedumus par fiziku un fiziķiem veic cilvēki, kuriem nav nekādas saprašanas par to. Nē, drīzāk tie, kas "nezina, ka nezina". Varu tikai cerēt uz drīzu atveseļošanos.

----------


## Raimonds1

Bet protams , ka noklusē. Nu nerada Discovery braniacs sprāgstvielu receptes, nerāda vis, bet spridzina gan.  un to, kā naudiņu drukā arī ne.  un masu psiholoģijas pētījumus ne tik.  un nezin kāpec tuvajiem austrumiem kodolfizikas jaunākos atklājumus arī ne.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*  un? Tas ka nerāda Discovery - tas ir pamats apgalvot ka šīs tehnojoģijas neviens nezin? Tak Epis arī ir viens no maniakālajiem fiziķiem- atklājumu slēpējiem. Ibo nāvīgi slēpj savas BMX superrubas noslēpumu. A tāda rumba varētu ieekonomēt līdz 20% patērētas enerģijas un attiecīgi samazināt globālo sasilšanu. Takš viņš ir acko naftas mangātu pakalpiņš, viņš savu izgudrojumu ir noslēpis un nevienam neizpaudīs. Un mēs attiecģi slīgsim vēl dzļāk enerģetikas krīzē pateicoties pasaules banķieru un Epja sazvērestībai. Tā teikt - ļaunais gēnijs nemaz tik tālu nav jāmeklē. Tepat vien ganās.

----------


## karloslv

Perfekti, Raimonds novelk vienādības zīmi starp Discovery kanālu un fiziku. Prihejaļi mēdiju gadsimtā! Fizika taču ir kaut kas, ko rāda pa televizoru, vai ne.

----------


## Raimonds1

Parunāsim par konteinera principu psiholoģijā!   Tātad - ir nepieciešams kādu ideju izcelt, lai gan tās vērtiba ir apšaubāma un kādu - noniecinat, lai gan tā ir laba ideja. Iesaiņojam šo ideju tas saturam neatbilstošā iesaiņojumā - tātad, blakus gaisa dzinējiem un rapsa degvielai piemetam torsinus un kartīgam lauku saimniekam iedodam imaginārtu autoritāti bioķīmijā.  Iegūstam - vidējā patērētaja neizpratni un noliegumu arī pret biodegvielu un enerģijas taupīšanu un nepatiku pret teorijam par dzinējiem un alternatīvo degvielu, par kuru visu zina lauku veči.  Šadu tehnologiju izmantošana liecina par derīgu argumentu trūkumu un manipulācijam.

Ja jau visa info ir brīvi pieejama un ir vēlama da jebkuram, tad visērtāk to ir izplatīt caur satelīttelevīzijas daudzmiljonu auditoriju, vai ne?

----------


## Raimonds1

Šo manipulaciju veidu sevisķi bieži izmanto mans cienījamais oponents!  Tiesa gan, uz cilvekiem, kas kaut ko ir lasījuši un zina, tas īsti nedarbojas. Diemžēl mediju teksti un to saturs nereti liecina, kādam līmenim tie ir domāti.  Un tatad - lai varētu hroniski melot vai arī manipulet , būtisks prieksnoteikums ir demokrātiska vairakuma neinformetība un vienlaikus pārliecība par savu gudrību. Tas ir tas pamats, uz kura var stāstīt da jebko gan par torņiem, gan energētiku.

----------


## Zane.V

> Ja jau visa info ir brīvi pieejama un ir vēlama da jebkuram, tad visērtāk to ir izplatīt caur satelīttelevīzijas daudzmiljonu auditoriju, vai ne?


 Tieši tā Raimond!
Zzz, Masik ..ja jau jūtaties tik gudri un svarīgi tad pamatojiet savu viedokli.Ar faktiem.
Pagaidām redzu tikai rupju lamāšanos kas nav saistoša domājošiem cilvēkiem.
Pamatojiet  kādēl jebkuram nav brīvi pieejama šī informācija ?
Kādēļ tehnoloģijas kuru darbināšanai varētu izmantot alternatīvu enerģiju, nav pieejamas katrā mājā? 
Jūs neesat iepazinušies ar informāciju, un spriežat par tiem kas ar tās palīdzībi redz vairāk, kas notiek sabiedrībā..

----------


## karloslv

Iedod naudu, un saules panelis un vēja ģenerators būs pieejams katrā mājā. Kur problēma? Ko pierāda tas tavs "nav sastopams katrā mājā"? Tātad.. kas no tā izriet? Nu, nav katrā mājā arī ūdens gāzējamais aparāts sastopams, un cilvēki pērk burbuļūdeņus pudelēs. Kas no tā? Masoņu sazvērestība? 

Kas ir teicis, ka visur vajag "alternatīvo enerģiju"? Tu vari nodefinēt, kas tas tāds vispār ir? Alternatīva kam? Un kāpēc? Vēlreiz - KĀPĒC? Varbūt pietiks ar to, ka katrā gadījumā lietos piemērotāko enerģijas ieguves veidu, nevis to, par kuru tagad modē cepties viegli izklaidējošos žurnālos? Varbūt vajadzētu fiziku un enerģētiku vispirms pastudēt tā nopietnāk par žurnālu un Discovery kanāla līmeni pirms meklēt sazvērestības?

Kura informācija nav brīvi pieejama? Tas uz ko attiecās - uz Raimonda sprāgstvielu receptēm? Kāds tam te vispār sakars. Par saules un vēja enerģiju visa informācija ir pieejama da hotj bibliotēkās. Pareizi, mūsdienās tas, kas nav internetā vai televizorā, nav vispār. Fizikas formulas neviens nav atcēlis (tikai Epis to spēj), un vēja ģeneratora darbības principi nav nekas slepens. Ja galva ir uz pleciem, visu var izdomāt un uztaisīt. Ja ne - atliek vien ķert kreņķi forumos un žurnālos.

----------


## a_masiks

> Pamatojiet kādēl jebkuram nav brīvi pieejama šī informācija ?


 ir brīvi pieejama šī informācija. Tikai lai šo informāciju UZŅEMTU - vajag mācīties. Bet tas modernajai sabeidrībai /Tev un Epim/ - loms darīt.
ērtāk ieslēgt teļļuku un palasīt VakaraZiņas. Viss, kas ir ārpuss šīs informācijas satura un kvalitātes -  netiek uzņemts pricipā.
Takš Tevis pašas dotais palags ar visu naftas un banku magnātu apsūdzību nesatur nevienu faktu. Tas, ka garīgi slimu idiotu izgudrojumus nepieņem patentu birojā-  tā ir patentu biroju rūgtā ikdiena. Bet tas netraucē pēc tam šiem garīgi slimajiem /ir tāda garīgā slimība - absurdu patentu ģenerēšana, netceros tikai medicīnisko nosaukumu/ brēkt pa pasauli, ka šamie ir neatdzīti ģēniji un tiek diskriminēti no pasaules massonu ložas puses.
TU esi paiteresējusies - kā sauc šādu slimību un kādas ir tās pazīmes? A KĀPĒC NE?
Un esi painteresējusies -  kas ir  Otrais termodinamikas likums? Vari šo likumu nosaukt?
Visa šī infa IR pieejama ar 1 datora pogas spiedienu. Bet NAV pieejama ja to NEVĒLAS darīt.

----------


## karloslv

Oi, jā, un vēl jābūt īpaši slimam, lai uzrakstītu šādu demagoģiju: 




> Arī vārda «mūžīgs» nozīme bieži vien tiek skaidrota un izprasta nepareizi. Vārds «mūžīgs» ir radīts no vārda «mūžs», kas nozīmē ierobežotu laika posmu, nevis bezgalību. Tādējādi šīs iekārtas var saukt par mūžīgām, taču to mūžs ir nesalīdzināmi garāks par mums zināmo iekārtu kalpošanas laiku.


 Bingo, arguments rokā, lai pateiktu, ka mūžīgais dzinējs nav neiespējams! Diemžēl arguments ir spēkā tikai latviešu valodā, bet nu, štrunts ar to, ja oponents kaut nedaudz nepārzina latīņu valodu, tad proiģot.

----------


## dmd

es biki gribu pakomentēt zanes jautājumu par to, kāpēc alternatīvās enerģijas tehnoloģijas nav katrā mājā. 

ar ko sāksim? tehnoloģijām? aiziet. 

pirmais, kas nāk prātā - vēja ģenerators. un uzreiz problema ar to: jāiegulda pamatīgi resursi, ģeneratoram jābūt aptuveni 14 metrus virs jumtiem. nezinu, kā ir tur, kur tu dzīvo, taču man nav ideju kā uzlikt mastu deviņstāvenei uz jumta.

nākamais saule - vēl joprojām diezgan dārga tehnoloģija un iztērētie resursi sāk atmaksāties tikai pēc daudziem gadiem, kad arī paneļa mūžs iet uz beigām.

ūdeņradis? to var viegli iegūt elektrolizējot, bet tam vajag elektrību. kur ņemam elektrību? dedzinot akmensogles.

un tagad vispārēji. protams būtu dikti jauki, ja mēs varētu uzlikt sev mazus ģeneratoriņus, atteikties no latvenergo un tā, taču tur sāktos problēma - iestādēm, kas izmantotu centralizētos pakalpojumus, piemēram slimnīcām, nāktos par elektrību maksāt daudz vairāk, kas nozīmētu, ka šo iestāžu klienti īstenībā dabūtu maksāt stipri vairak kā tagad. 

nu tie tādi mani 7 centi (pielagots inflācijai)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ķipa no šī gada USA sāks ražot saules baterijas par 1$/W. Dānijā (laikam) elektrība ir 3.5x dārgāka kā LV. Domāju, ka tur džeki daudz nebremzēs salikt savām mājām saules bateriju paneļus. Vel gan pastāv enerģijas uzkrāšanas problēma, bet man ir iekšējā sajūta, ka LIPO varētu izvilkt!  ::

----------


## karloslv

PATIESI! trāpīgi novēro: http://www.patiesi.lv/2008/04/19/global ... uzskatits/

----------


## Raimonds1

es gribētu atgādināt, ka miljons 100 vatu lampu  aizstāšana ar 20W nozīmē, ka Latvija 4 dienas gadā nevajag visu jaudu!  Tāpat info no cieījamā Ribicka kunga, kurš teica, ka ja ferīta trafiņi teļļuku barošanas blokos visā Eiropā būtu kvalitatīvāki, tad nevajadzētu 2(divas) atomstacijas.  Te neviens i nerunā par neko super jaunu un dārgu.

Discovery var paskatīties un gaisa dzinēja variantu vajadzēs atkārtot, gan enerģijas uzkrāšanai.  Kas attiecas uz enerģijas patēriņu, tad liels da jebkā patērinš dod lielus nodokļus un naudu .  Taupišana un nepaterēšana neka nedod. Jo mazaka ir kaut ka pasizmaksa, jo vairak var uzlikt uzcenojumus.

----------


## a_masiks

Īpaša elektrības taupīšana nedos nekādu enerģijas ekonomiju. Vienkārši paliks vairāk līdzekļu lai apgaismotu nakts laikā tumšus apdzīvoto vietu ceļus, auto maģistrāles. Kur vienā vietā ieekonomēs - tur otrā visu ietaupīto iztērēs un vēl par maz paliks.




> Kas attiecas uz enerģijas patēriņu, tad liels da jebkā patērinš dod lielus nodokļus un naudu. Taupišana un nepaterēšana neka nedod.


 Tas būtu it kā pārmetums/izskaidrojums par to kāpēc valdība netaupa enerģiju valstiskā līmenī? Valdības līmenī nevar īpaši pastāvēt jēdziens "enerģijas taupīšana". Kuram vajag - tas pērk un maksā tik cik tas maksā. Ja pietrūkst -  maksā varāk, ja paliek par daudz - maksā mazāk. Cita runa ir avārijas situācijās, bet tas ir atsevišķs temats.  Da i ja nepērk -  vēl jo labāk. Tādai situācijai ir piemērota abonēšanas maksa. Latvijas gāzes politika - vari netērēt nevienu m3 gāzes, bet ikmēneša 3 vai 5Ls  samaksāsi. ja liksies ka par maz - uzliks 10ls abonenta maksu mēnesī. Varēsi nelietot, bet maksāsi tik un tā.

----------


## Velko

Nu, ielu apgaismojums jau ir vispār baigā nejēdzība. Nesaprotu, kāda krāna pēc jābūt visam apgaismotam? Kam vajadzēs redzēt - redzēs tāpat. Apgaismojums, lai samazinātu noziedzību? Sanāk vēl trakāk - ej pa spoži apgaismotu ielu, bet "burlaki" slēpjas tumšās vārtrūmēs un jamos pamanīt ir vēl grūtāk.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nesaprotu, kāda krāna pēc jābūt visam apgaismotam?


 Kad burlaks nofenderēs kanalizācijas akas vāku Tavas mājas tuvumā - sapratīsi. Ja līdz rītam dadzīvosi. Pie tam...it kā juridiski -  būsi pats vainīgs. Jeb nē?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu vakar ziņās( sorry, skatos tv ) teica, ka gāzes cenu iespējams cels par 50%, gribot jūnijā, bet regulators grib novilkt līdz rudenim.

bet vispār, jebkura diskusija, sevisķi publiskā jāskatās publikas saistības un ietekmes. Ja, piemēram, latvietis vidējais (200 000) ir aizņēmies 16 miljardus (katram sanāk maksāt Ls 140 15 gadus) tad tāds būs pārliecināms par da jebko, ja tikai darbu saglabās un neibildīs ne pret ko tādu, kas ļautu apšaubīt lojalitāti darba devējam.  Līdzīgs mehānisms kā piektaja gadā, kad augstkolu mācībspēki neiebilda pret eksakto krīzi skolās.

Ja gribam spriest par jebkuru tehnisku ekonomikas, torņu vai izglītības jautajumu, tad jāņem vērā, ka liels procents auditorijas nejēdz zinātņu pamatus un izglītotie vairākums ir atkarīgi.

----------


## Epis

Jā Ekonomiskā situācija un parādu saistības Latvijā, un arī Vidējam Latvietim ir Graujošas, agrāk es jau šos ciparus bīju redzējis, un bīju arī lasījis dažādus "Neatkarīgo žurnālistu mājaslapas, blogus" viedokļus par to kā Baltījas valstu ekonika beigsies, un tikai tagat es reāli redzu ka šāda tipa informācija parādās arī Latvijas Masu informācijas līdzekļos (kad to vairs nevar noslēpt) ar Kliedzošiem Uzrakstiem kā šodien TVnetā - "Latvijas ekonomikas mākslīgie gadi un loģiskā nāve" http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/tvnetviedokli ... ?id=543829

Es jau pirms diviem gadiem teicu (nevis šeit bet vispār)  ka šada Spekulatīvā haļava nepiekā laba nenovedīs, un tie IKP cipari reāli neko citu nerāda izņemot to cik tauta daudz aizņemās.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://apollo.lv/portal/news/84/articles/126574
""«Microsoft» izstrādne saucas COFEE (saīsinājums no Computer Online Forensic Evidence Extractor, ko var tulkot kā «tiešsaistes datornoziegumu pierādījumu izņēmējs»). Tā ir zibatmiņas karte, kuru pievieno personālā datora USB pieslēgumvietā. Kartes atmiņā ir vairāk kā 150 līdzekļi, kas ļauj atšifrēt paroles un ātri iegūt informāciju par datora īpašnieku.


COFEE ierīces likumsargiem Microsoft sāka izsniegt jau pērnajā vasarā, bet par to oficiāli paziņoja tikai tagad. Pašlaik šādi breloki ir vairāk nekā diviem tūkstošiem izmeklētāju 15 valstīs, tostarp Polijā, Vācijā, Jaunzēlandē un ASV. COFEE ierīce speciālistiem ātri ļauj noskaidrot, ar ko aizdomās turamais nodarbojas internetā, kā arī veikt datorā glabāto datu analīzi. Noteiktos gadījumos breloka izmantošana ļauj iztikt bez datora konfiscēšanas un pārvietošanas, lai veiktu ekspertīzi.""

Un kādi nez ir bezvadu risinājumi?  Un intepretācijas par info vākšanu???

----------


## Zane.V

http://aisbergs.kernel.lv/7_alt/alt-1.html

----------

